# FryDIARY



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

No this isn't about my adventures in breeding bettas... not in my immediate future anyway.. 

I'm going to--tomorrow-- for the first time in my life buy a fish before I lose my current fish. I've never had more than one betta before, but I'm diving in head first per usual and I'm going to go get 2 little marbled girls. They're so beautiful and they look like they could use a warm home. I'm really excited to get them. I'm genuinely excited to see how they grow out with some love and warm clean water. 

So I guess I'll introduce who I've got right now and then I'll introduce who I'm getting. 

Levi is my Dragon Scale male, never was positive about his tail shape/size. I got him just before my birthday in August. I just loooved his steely almost lavender colored body and his beautiful red fins. Unfortunately he got fin rot a bit after I brought him home but I'm happy to say he's on the mend. 

The first picture is at the store on the day I brought him home on August 4th
The second is the worst of is finrot November 17th this picture makes me want to cry... 
The third is yesterday December 31st


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

*Snails*

I'll introduce my snails, cos.. Why not? 
I have one Gold Mystery snail, firstly named Mr. Gold but just recently renamed Gary, and two Nerite snails one Zebra, Zeb, and one Leopard, Leo. Again I jumped in head first with these guys but they'll soon be moved to my 29G once it's heated.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

*Chula*

Sorry that picture is sideways.. 

So this is one of the little girls I'm picking up tomorrow. She's a marbled koi female, with white, black, and a little bit or golden yellow. I just love her spotty little dorsal fin. I asked my sister what she should be named and she came back with Spatula... My sister is almost 25 years old.. She offered Chula afterwards which is cute girl in Spanish so I decided to go along with it. lol


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

*Daria*

Again with the sideways pictures... =_= 

So this is Daria. When I first found these two, I was initially more taken with her, because of all of her marbling. Her eyes crack me up too, how she looks constantly unimpressed. They are reminescent of Daria's eyes from the 90's cartoon. Hence the name. I'm really sooooo excited to pick up these girls tomorrow!


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I know the thread title is misleading, but the bettas I have are my babies even tho they're not actually babies.
Also inspired by Grace Helbig. lol


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Beautiful fish!

The first koi female looks like my male, Cosmo! He has the same patterning of black on his tail, although no gold.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you! I'm quite fond of them myself. <3

I picked up Spatula and Daria today, it was water change day at petco. A third of them had water changes a third of them were yet untouched and the other third were up at the counter. My girls, to my delight had their water changes. I walked around looking at other things I wanted to buy, but only left with the girls. 

Once I got home, I let them acclimate for around 15 minutes. I checked the water parameters of their new tanks and the water they came home in, it was quite nearly identical. No wonder they're all clamped and sad when I go there, cold + terrible water change schedule + a higher PH. I struggle with the PH here at home too.

I've been up for about 30 hours now. Was too excited about fish to sleep last night, around the 4 am mark I thought it would be a fun idea to stay up ALL night. Then around the 9 am mark I thought, "Well I'm awake so, if I sleep any now I won't be able to sleep tonight when I need to so I can get up on time for work tomorrow." Now at the 3 pm mark I'm thinking, "well a 20 min nap can't be SO bad." I'm going to go have some tea, in case I do pass out I'll have at least some caffeine coursing thru my veins.

I'll try to get some pictures of the girls at some point. I would really like to get them a bigger tank to split with a divider. That's the next goal after getting the heater and light for the 29G.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh I love having these little girls! They seem to be pretty active now that they're no longer in their tiny cups. Daria more so than Spatula. I've never had girls before but to they get a little sluggish when they're eggy? Spatula seems so chubby, like I can almost see the eggs in her. I worried too that maybe Spatula was bloating or something, but I can't tell from the top if her scales are poking out or not. I dunno, you can tell me what you think about her shape. I'm monitoring her closely. Her colors are so much more vibrant already tho! Her "golden yellow" is turning more orange. I'm hoping she develops more of it. I have them in their own little set ups right now on a cookie sheet on the kitchen table above the heater hoping it keeps it warm enough for them. 

Levi seems to have scraped himself on something, I'm assuming it's the driftwood piece I put in there for the snails to eat off of, BUT he built his first bubble nest over night! You can see him pose with it LOL he is so proud. It's like he saw the girls from across the room or something! I don't even see how that's possible but it's funny to me that he somehow just knew.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Something I noticed with Levi yesterday.. His cheek seems to be stuck out. I don't know what might have happened or what caused that. I sort of noticed it yesterday when I noticed the scrape on his side.. Maybe it somehow happened when he got that? I tried to get a picture where you could see it. Needless to say the driftwood is out of that tank now. Sorry snails..
He sorta just pecked at his food yesterday. I'll see how he goes today.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's another picture I just took of the scales sticking out on Levi's cheek. I noticed too he isn't sucking pellets into his moth like he used to. I keeps trying but it seems like his mouth can't open very wide. I squished down the pellet and he immediately ate the whole thing in one bite. I don't know what's going on.. As you can tell by the blurry picture, he's still zipping around fast enough to make it hard to get a picture. lol


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Levi still has his weird cheek thing, but is really active and is able to eat as long as I flatten his soaked pellets. He's very happy to eat tho. It was suggested I keep his tank extremely clean so everybody got water changes and a slight scrub today. The snails had fun going into the filter compartment while I sucked up gunk with the baster. lol

After work today I went to the thrift store to look at what they had for tanks. They had a 10G but getting closer I realized it was a terrarium, which I might have been able to make work had it not been for the giant crack across the bottom. I did pick up however a mostly whole 3G(?) plastic tetra tank kit for $3.75. It has a small crack up at the top but I just won't fill it all the way, plus will be a nicer emergency tank than the tiny 1G air stone tank I bought. It had parts of a tetra whisper filter and a 4W submersible pump. How would one go about cleaning these things? I stuck the pump in water and plugged it in and it worked, but a whole bunch of gunk came out. All the pieces are soaking in water right now. I'll think on this and act tomorrow. Still on the hunt for a glass 10G tank for the girls so I can get them set up and warm and filtered and happy. They're doing just fine right now, but everything can always be better. I'll head to the other thrift store on my way home from work tomorrow. I believe I saw a tank last time I was there. Fingers crossed it--or something better-- is there!

EDIT: It's a 2.5G. I also just noticed that the suction cups from the pump are missing. It will have to be pieced together if I choose to use it. I'll just have to keep scavenging. Oh well. lol


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Levi's cheek has gone back to normal and I've bought some smaller, better quality food so he hasn't had trouble eating. Everyone is fat and happy. 


I've finally made a decision about my 29G tank. I think I'm not going to buy any more fish for now. (Even though I did find a beautiful gray irridescent guy at Petco the other day...) I got my light and my heater last night in the mail so I'm going to put the snails in the 29G, and once I get the rest of the things, I'm going to make it a planted tank with snails only for now. Then I'll get the girls into a roomy divided tank. I found the tank I want with the filters. It's a bigger version of the Imagitarium Levi is in. I need to order the heater for the girls tank first then the tank since amazon to Alaska is so infinitely slower than amazon to Oregon. hahaha. I'll hopefully have the girls set up ordered by this weekend.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

*Paperclip*



LeviTheFish said:


> I think I'm not going to buy any more fish for now..


Remember this?? Well apparently I lied and I didn't realize it. Meet Paperclip! (I need to stop letting my friends name my fish...)

I went to Petco today to kill some time before I had to go pay my bill at the dental office. (Which was closed today anyway so I didn't need to be in town at all...) I was looking thru their rather slim selection. Admiring the King bettas and thinking how majestic a King would look in my 29G planted tank before slapping my hand and saying "It's not even planted yet you fool!" 
I came across this poor boy, a very pretty green teal color labeled as paradise, that was so very bloated and constipated and having a hard time not floating. He was laying on his side and couldn't get up right. Just having a very hard time. I felt so bad, I wanted to take him home, but with the $20 price tag and the fact that I didn't have a set up that would be good for an ailing fish, I told the girl at the store that I fish talk with what was wrong and she took him to the sink to better keep an eye on him. I hope he survives. He was absolutely beautiful, I wish I had taken a picture but he looked so sad. If he does make it I might get him later. 

ANYWAY, I'm holding that paradise fish when I see Paperclip. Silvery, iridescent, SPOTTED DORSAL. My heart lept. He looked like a little salmon. I want to name him Filet, but I promised my friend could name the next fish I got since I wouldn't let her rename Daria to Fork... SMH. I never thought I'd own a double tail but I thought he was just gorgeous, and with that double tail price tag at 7.99 I couldn't say no! I think once we get him more relaxed and happy he's going to brighten up with some red on his anal fin. I can't wait. 

I tried to set up that 2.5G I purchased a couple weeks ago but the PH has skyrocketed. The PH he's in now is high at around 8 but my tank for him is at 8.4 so I don't know what to do. My mom had an experience last week with a fish I bought her from Betta Mafia when her tank's PH spiked without her knowledge and the poor little thing didn't survive the hour that he arrived so now I'm paranoid. How does one lower PH? My water is high already but I feel uneasy about it being higher than 7.5. I put IAL in the tank hoping it would lower the PH for Paperclip to move in right away but I'm at a loss as to what to do how to get him fresh water, how to move him in, all that jazz. Any ideas?


----------



## Evil Seedlet (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm not any kind of expert, but could you buy some bottled water for his tank instead of tap? He's a real cutie


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I could, but since he's already in water thats at a high PH level I don't want to shock him with the change. Plus this will be my 6th tank, one of those tanks is a 29 G so buying water would to be spendy.

I went to walmart for groceries. I stepped into the aquarium aisle for a second to see 10 G tank prices and walked out with a tank... So the girls have a tank now -phew- just have to get it set cycled and get a divider then they can move in.

I'm planning on making a plant order soon. All these tanks are bare as heck and its stressing me out.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Poor little Paperclip seems so stressed still. He ate a little bit yesterday and today. He was not clamped yesterday, but this morning he was very clamped. I put IAL in everyones tanks. This morning they all were swimming in tea. lol. I hope that's okay. I hope he can relax soon..


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Not too sure how well they work, but have you ever tried the pH down supplements that you can add?


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I've never tried them. I should do some research on here.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I woke up and went to feed everybody and guess who greeted me at the front of his tank? I guess Paperclip is feeling a little better? He seems to be responding to me as I walk by his tank and swimming around more than yesterday. He scared me a couple times, I would walk into the kitchen and see him still in the corner next to the plants I have floating in there. I got up close trying to see if his gills were moving but they didn't seem to be. So I slid his tank a little to the side and I startled him. I feel bad about that.. but I'm glad he seems to be going better today.

Yesterday I pushed his tank to the back of the counter a little closer to Levi. They cant see each other tho, at least they haven't shown they can see each other, there's a good 9 or so inches between their tanks. Neither of them have been obsessed with or even shown more than normal interest that side of their tanks so I feel like they're safe. 

I hope he continues to feel better. I've never had a fish so listless and lethargic from the store before. They almost always perked up immediately. It goes to show me they really do have their own personalities and take their own time to get used to new surroundings. My heart goes out to Paperclip, I'm also not so easily adapted to a new situation but he's handling it like a champ.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I have competing boys! I come home from work to find both Levi and Paper clip are making bubble nests! (pls ignore the tea water...)

Paper clip has an adorable nearly circular in the thick of it. He posed with it too. lol So cute. Levi had to show off cos he's been practicing ever since I got the girls, so he made his bigger. 

I'm so glad Paperclip is doing better. He seems much happier now that his first couple couple of days here. I'm soooo happy!

I can't figure out how these photos are rotating when I upload them, and I can't figure out how to fix them after I've uploaded them.. sorry for the upside down pic.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Last night was scary. 

I was awake and lying in bed when I felt a little shake. "Oh it's another little earthquake." The little shake grew a little bit and began to rattle my sliding closet doors. It went on for like a minute. "Oh this is not good I thought.." Still in bed, I got my phone out and started googling. Nothing. "That was certainly not nothing." I thought to myself. I kept looking for something and then it was there. All of a sudden I get an alert from my weather app and a text alert: TSUNAMI WARNING. 
I lept up, put clothes on. "Oh no oh no oh no oh no." Apparently I'm no good in a crisis. "Okay, stop. What do you need. Clothes. Blankets. Pillows." I started packing. Bad time to pack is when you need to go. I got it loaded in my car. I have sent to me land fall times. I'm not on the list but I still feel unsafe. I live less than four miles from the ocean and I live in a basement. "Not good not good not good not safe not safe not safe" The panic side of my brain keeps repeating. "Stop. Breathe. You're not on the warning. You're ready to go if you have to." Panic still says it's not safe to sleep in the basement, so I end up hanging out in the back of my car bawling my eyes out, cos my family lives 3000 miles away, they got a warning too, and my fish are still in the house. I didn't know what to do. Do I go? Do I stay? Am I overreacting? After the landfall warning time came and went I figured I should just go back inside. It was awful. Thankfully it turned out to be okay and no real damage occurred. I crashed just before the tsunami warning was disabled at 4 am. Every creak of the house, every whistle of wind had me on edge before exhaustion took over and I slipped into unconsciousness. 

Today I am so thankful that it turned out to be fine but still so exhausted. Everybody is okay.


----------



## Evil Seedlet (Jan 4, 2018)

That sounds awful D: I'm glad you're okay though. It's hard to know how we'll react until something actually happens. I think some panic is pretty normal, though, and you got yourself packed up just in case in spite of it  Better safe than sorry, yeah? You did good.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Lol thanks, I don't feel like I did good, but there wasn't much else I could do but leave. If the quake had been anything other than a strike slip it would have been devastating. I don't think there would have been time to flee and be out of harms way fast enough. 
https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2018/01/23/8-0-earthquake-in-gulf-of-alaska-tsunami-alert-for-coast/


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I got some cute pictures of Paperclip this evening. His colors are really coming thru now that he's more relaxed and happier. 

The paint drips on the front of the tank got in the way of good pictures. I tried to get the paint off with a teeny tiny bit of acetone and now there are marks all over the tank from that as if I took sand paper to it. Looks like eventually Paperclip will be moving into glass once I find something cheap enough.. I want to dilute the IAL water too so everyone is back into clear water again.. I miss being able to see their real colors not filtered thru tea...


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm a little peeved... I buy that 10 G kit from walmart the other day only to find out today that the $! a Gallon sale is on at Petco... Bleh.. I'll have to go by today to see if there are any 5 G tanks that I need. Just in time for me ruining Paperclip's tank! hahah.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Just really cleaned everybody's tanks. Slowly diluting the IAL. lol

I've been struggling with a migraine for the last 2 days. I also decided that after this I probably not have more than one or two fish after this, just for their sake since my health seems to be declining slowly. I dunno. I'll probably eat my words later but that's my determination. 

I'm gonna go feed everyone and then try any nurse this migraine before work tomorrow.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Paperclip was a little off yesterday. 


I fed everybody yesterday morning, nothing abnormal, no difference in behavior.
Upon getting home from work, everyone wriggled and greeted me as I walked in the door except Paperclip. He was laying underneath his folded IAL leaf. 

I'm waiting on plants in the mail so everyone's tanks are a little sparse. I have Moss balls, a supposed to me planted but seems to prefer floating plant that I can't remember the name of and Angel Wing Begonia clippings growing in the girls tanks which are giving them a little bit of cover as well as growing roots for them to rest in. Levi has a Moss ball and that plant that I can't remember the name of floating in his as well as a leaf hammock. Paperclip is by far my most sensitive fish. He does not like his lights on so and he NEEDED a hidey place so he has a folded IAL leaf for hiding, the mystery not floating/floating plant, and a Philodendron clipping for resting in the roots. ANYWAY... 


Paperclip was hiding under his IAL leaf when I got home. He didn't come out to see me or what I was doing which was weird since he(they) always comes up to the front of the tank to see what I'm up to if I walk by. I tried to let him rest while I made dinner hoping he'd come out to see what was up, but he didn't. I couldn't handle it so I moved his leaf to see if he was alive. He moved! Thank goodness! So I carried on and let him do his thing. After I ate I went to feed everyone. Little piggy Levi was more than happy to eat but Paperclip was again not aware of anything going on. This time this he was laying in the roots of the Philodendron. I wasn't moving and this time I didn't see any noticeable gill movement. I got really scared again. I didn't want to disturb him if he was resting tho.. so I carried on feeding everyone. I put some pellets in his tank. No reaction. Then I accidentally hit the leaf of the roots he was resting in and jostled him awake. He came over and ate a little bit. Not as voraciously as normal but he ate some. Then he sort of just drifted to the bottom and rested there at the front of the tank, fins somewhat clamped. I don't know what was going on with that boy. 


When I did their water changes and tank cleanings on Monday night I did add a Moon Rock cave to Paperclips tank. Since he's so sensitive maybe he was upset I added something new? 


This morning he seemed alright. He greeted me and ate just fine. I'll see how he is when I get home I guess.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I suppose I should update as it's been a several days. Paperclip has gone back to normal. He's chipper and active as ever. I've kind of noticed he sort of has a hard time seeing the pellets when I put them in there so I try to plop them in front of him so he sees them before they sink. Unfortunately he's a little slow.. lol. These North Fin pellets sink so fast! 


I just noticed yesterday what looks to be a little spot of.. something in the center of each of Daria's eyes. I'm not sure what it is if it's clouding or what. It looks what I think to cataracts? Is that a thing? I don't know, she still sees her food perfectly fine.


On a different note; I seem to keep catching the snails fall off the walls of their tank, or finding them upside down having fallen from the walls of the tank. Is this normal? Should I be worried?


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

My aquarium plants came in today! I'm very happy with how they look, but the amount of plants that came for a 55 G+ grab bag was slightly disappointing. I got a couple of hitch hikers too. I got a couple of snails--one didn't make it-- and some Duckweed. The latter I was hoping for so I'm excited about that. Not as excited for another snail, but oh well. I really hope they live.. I spent too much on them..

I have the moon stone in Paperclip's tank. Levi didn't seem to care for it, so I didn't think Paperclip would either, but since I took away his IAL I had to give him somewhere to be able to hide. The other day I caught him hanging out in there, and again today. So adorable. hahah

I've noticed the last couple of days that Spatula always lunges at her food. Everyone else swims underneath it and just opens their mouths but she jumps. LOL

Levi didn't want to eat tonight. He did look full so hopefully that's all and I hope he goes back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Accidental double post... =_=


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I got all of my pixel art babies this weekend from @Evil Seedlet ! I love them sooo much! I love looking at them in my sig. I also have them on my desktop at work so I can always see them. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I got this picture of Paperclip the other day. I thought it was pretty nice and showed off his colors well. I can't wait to get the girls into the split 10 G so I can get better pictures of them. I'm waiting on the binder slip things from amazon so I can make the divider, of course I ordered the one from the UK so It'll be a bit before they get here. I'll have lots of left overs so if anyone needs a divider, let me know. haha


I hadn't seen the new snail since I put him in the girls 10 G. I was getting worried that he maybe died, and that I wouldn't be able to find him since he's smaller than the substrate in there. I searched and searched and searched. He was no where to be seen. Finally after a day or so I pulled the tank away from the wall and turned it around. There he was, eating algae off the suction cup behind the filter. Enjoy it now little man, soon you'll grow too big to fit back there. Ah snail life. I've decided to name the new snail Giovanni. I thought it was a very regal name for a stowaway.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

How did paper clip get his name? 

Sorry if I missed something that mentioned that, I just read that and just about died from laughter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Lol I guess I didn't mention it. My friends mom asked for a paperclip but she said it funny and my friend loves weirdo random object names like that. Since I promised she could name the next fish after I wouldn't let her rename Daria to Fork, she decided on Paperclip. I went with it since he was silvery when I found him, even though his colors have since saturated. She wanted to name Giovanni Toenail and my sister wanted to name him Booger... I have odd friends.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought some flourish excel and more moss balls at petco yesterday. Slim pickings in the betta section and everyone was just in sad shape. Lots of babies I had to stop myself from rescuing cos I'm already slightly overwhelmed by the four fish and the four snails I already have, and I simply don't have the space. 
The binder clips for the 10 G divider finally came in today! I set up the divider in the girls tank. I'm gonna let it sit for a little bit and hopefully I can get them in there soon! I can't wait! 

I cut my bangs last night.. I cut them too short... EVERY TIME!! Sigh... =_=


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I was pruning my new aquarium plants last night after that last post cos I noticed the Gold Coin Anubias was getting some transparent goop on it from dying foliage and I noticed my Amazon Sword has a mermaid tail! I'm so stupidly happy about this. hahahah


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Today is tank scrubbing day. Gonna deconstruct everyone's tanks and give them a good cleaning. 
I keep finding new snails in the 29G from the new plants. Sigh. I'm gonna have to find some homes for these guys.. 
I really want to put the girls in the split 10G but the divider is making it so the side without the filter isn't getting filtration.. I feel like I have to go buy two 5G filters so they each get adequate filtration and aeration. I only have the one heater but I feel like that should be okay if I put it in the center. 
I want to move some one into the living room but there is no space. I want to put Paperclip in a better tank but I don't have a nicer one that bigger than what he's in. I want some one to go in the 29G but I don't know if it's too much space and there's not enough plants in there yet. I keep seeing maroon EE and I want one despite feeling slightly overwhelmed with the 4 I already have. I want to do all these things but I don't have the means or funds to do any of it. I'm FRUSTRATED. AUGH

Here's something cute I caught Paperclip doing the other day tho.. I walked into the kitchen and saw him curled up and resting on the thermometer in his tank like a little puppy. LOL. Have any of you seen this?? I never had and I laughed so much!


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I removed all the imposter snails I could find. They're currently in a jar.. I need to figure out how to kill them. I'm hoping if I keep up on removing the pond snails and ramshorn snails that came with my plants that I can avoid a full on invasion. Part of me says I'm deluded. lol


Poor Paperclip has not been well. Yesterday morning I noticed he didn't want to eat. So I let him be thinking he'll eat dinner. When I got home from work he was laying in the floating plants I have in there. Still didn't want to eat but he moved to behind his heater when I tried to feed him. Fins clamped. This morning he was laying in his plants again. Did not want to eat, although I was able to get him to eat one pellet. I had to leave for work but as soon as I get home I'm doing water tests on everyone. I really hope he wants to at least eat when I get home. Sigh. Poor sensitive boy. I wanted to bring him in to work but I don't think he'd handle the move well.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I keep forgetting to update this thing... 


Everyone is happy and healthy. 


I've started counting everyone's pellets when I feed them because I've noticed that if I just feed them until they stop eating they eat waaaaaaaay too much, the little piggies. I believe that's why Levi and Paperclip would have those on and off not feeling well days. I think they were constipated. Now that I've started feeding them less they haven't had a sick day. Here's hoping it stays that way.
The girls are still not in their divided 10 G. I haven't been able to find two 5 G filters for each side. Has anyone had success having one 10 G filter for a divided tank? When I had the divider up it seemed like the side without the filter wasn't getting water circulation.. The day I had set aside to move the girls I could see a film on top of the water on that side. so I removed the divider to get it all circulating again.. I don't know... I feel so bad that their temporary tanks have lasted so long. I'm ready to have 2 less tanks to clean too. I drained and scrubbed everyone's tanks the other day and when I was done my back was aching so much.
I think I want to put some body in the 29 G but it has little to no coverage as far as plants so I fee like I'd have to buy more of those before I would feel comfortable putting any one in there.
I keep seeing pictures of maroons Elephant Ears on pinterest and I want one so bad but I think 4 fish is enough.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I forgot to mention yesterday that I found a nip in Levi's tail. I'm hoping it was just one chomp and doesn't become a habit..


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I did something dumb today... I ended up at petco.. and I brought someone home.

Patch Adam. I loved his coloring, and that chunk out of his tail made me wonder how he'd flourish in a better environment and then I was walking to my car with a fish in my hands.. I don't really know what happened to me today. I shouldv'e stayed home instead of spending money but here I am. sigh.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Something scary happened the other day. Lately when I've been feeding the girls the pellets sort of stick to my fingers so I end up hovering over their tanks trying to sprinkle a few pellets into their tank. This, however, is just too tempting for Spatula. 3 times now she's leapt up and nipped at my fingers. It doesn't hurt at all, but it scares the crap out of me. Hahaha. Never once has anyone else leapt... until the other day. Daria decided I was taking too long in getting her food so she leapt up at my finger, BUT, she ended up jumping into Spatula's side of the split tank. I shrieked, watching them look at each other in shock, waiting for them to kill each other but then I got out of that freezing panic and ran to get the fish net. I threw the tank lid off and scooped out Daria and put her back in her side. I was so scared. Lol. I was so sure that as soon as got back with the net one of them would be dead. Now I'm so scared of leaving them in their split tank, paranoid that the divider will fall or they'll jump again... =_=


----------

